# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion >  >  Affect of Sleeping Positions: Left Brain vs Right Brain

## The Cusp

I sleep on my side, and switch sides frequently throughout the night.  I've noticed for awhile now that when I'm remembering a dream after waking, if I roll over onto my other side, I can't recall a single thing about it anymore.

I was experimenting with that last night and noticed something else as well.  The side I sleep on seems to affect what I dream about.  When I sleep on my right side, my dreams are physical, materialistic and action based.  WHen I sleep on my left side, my dreams are more spiritual, abstract and concept based.

Possibly due to more blood pooling in one side of my brain from sleeping on my side?


A quick google on right brain/left brain gave me this short article. 

*Right Brain vs. Left Brain*

*Definition*
This theory of the structure and functions of the mind suggests that the two different sides of the brain control two different "modes" of thinking. It also suggests that each of us prefers one mode over the other.   *Discussion*
Experimentation has shown that the two different sides, or hemispheres, of the brain are responsible for different manners of thinking. The following table illustrates the differences between left-brain and right-brain thinking: 

*Left Brain 	*
Logical
Sequential
Rational
Analytical
Objective
Looks at parts

*Right Brain*
Random
Intuitive
Holistic
Synthesizing
Subjective
Looks at wholes

Most individuals have a distinct preference for one of these styles of thinking. Some, however, are more whole-brained and equally adept at both modes. In general, schools tend to favor left-brain modes of thinking, while downplaying the right-brain ones. Left-brain scholastic subjects focus on logical thinking, analysis, and accuracy. Right-brained subjects, on the other hand, focus on aesthetics, feeling, and creativity.

----------


## Maeni

Hmm, that could make a very interesting experiment... 

20 nights sleeping on right side (Observed, to make sure you stay that way.)
20 nights sleeping on the back (Still observed.)
20 nights sleeping on the left side (Also observed.)

There could definetly be something diferent about them.
Also http://delicategeniusblog.com/?p=552 turns clockwise for me.
Don't believe that test entirely, just because it turns clockwise dosn't mean the test is really true. Still interesting.

I'm not sure about what would do it, perhaps it is the blood thing. Or perhaps just the weight of the brain itself. Both, or something else...

----------


## RunflaCruiser

wow that is cool.

----------


## The Cusp

Was happening in my dreams again last night.  Left side dreams were creative, Right side dreams were destructive.

----------


## Super Duck

> http://delicategeniusblog.com/?p=552



Taht is absolutely bizaare. She was going clockwise the whole time then her axis suddenly changed and she was going anti-clockwise. Then I couldn't get her to change back for ages!


Back on topic, this is a really interesting idea. I'll look into this!

----------


## The Cusp

That is a cool picture



More left right characteristics from that page.

*LEFT BRAIN FUNCTIONS*
uses logic
detail oriented
facts rule
words and language
present and past
math and science
can comprehend
knowing
acknowledges
order/pattern perception
knows object name
reality based
forms strategies
practical
safe
*
RIGHT BRAIN FUNCTIONS*
uses feeling
“big picture” oriented
imagination rules
symbols and images
present and future
philosophy & religion
can “get it” (i.e. meaning)
believes
appreciates
spatial perception
knows object function
fantasy based
presents possibilities
impetuous
risk taking

----------


## LucidDreamGod

> That is a cool picture
> 
> 
> 
> More left right characteristics from that page.
> 
> *LEFT BRAIN FUNCTIONS*
> uses logic
> detail oriented
> ...



Yeah I've seen that thing around a few times, the funny thing is it spins usually always clockwise for me (the faster it spins the more likely it is to spin clockwise, otherwise both) and I would describe myself as left brained when I take a test it always describes me as left brained, but come to think about it all those tests ask questions about you, and I tend to view myself as logical and thats the things the questions always revolve around, plus I'm very repetitive and don't mind it, and thats a left brain trait, but it's also an asperger trait, and I have aspergers.

Though and interesting idea I usually sleep on my right side, but thats because I like the fan blowing in my face.

I think someone needs to make a topic with this picture in it, and make a poll see if everyone gets what they expect I want to see the validity of this thing, if you don't I will.

Looking at comments on that thing, it apears alot of people had it clockwise, or if it was anti-clockwise it was easy to turn around.

----------


## The Cusp

There is definitely something to this left/right sleeping position stuff.  I've been seeing very clear differences between the two.

My only problem is that I seem to have it reversed.  Sleeping on my left side yeilds right brain characteristics in my dreams, and my right side yeilds left brain characteristics.  I know that brain hemispheres control the opposite side of your body.  So when scientists use the term "Right Brain", do they mean the the half of your brain on your left side?

And can anyone else see the nipples on that picture of the spinning girl?

----------


## Maeni

Haha! Yeah, I can see them o_o

Actually, after I read this thread, I've noticed it aswell, when I remember a dream, if I turn to the other side I tend to forget the dream very effectively. (I do aswell if I move my leg etc. but it seems turning does it 'best')

I'm not sure if I'm going to experiment with this, as I don't feel I can 'choose' what side to sleep on, sometimes I just have to change, wether it's because of strange urges (:<) or because I've killed my leg/arm under my weight.

Also, I'm not sure about the scientist thing...

----------


## The Cusp

I don't choose what side I'm going to sleep on.  I change quite frequently throughout the night.  But when I wake up and remember a dream, I pay attention to what side I'm on.

----------


## Robot_Butler

That dancer picture is freaky.  Is it abnormal that I can chose which way she spins?  Thats blowing my mind!

Did they ever get conclusive evidence with that nasal cycle / brain hemisphere sleep study over at Lucidity.com? 
http://www.lucidity.com/DreamYoga.html

Edit: Maybe I should explain.  Your nasal cycle relates to which side of your brain is currently more active.  Pay attention to which side of your nose you are breathing out of when you sleep at night, and it should help with your experiment.

----------


## Fergie1

Sounds interesting, but with the dancer picture it looks to me when looking closely, her leg just swings left to right and its an optical illusion.

----------


## 114552663

This thread may be old but I was searching the web for related topics because this happens to me all of the time.

I was actually more worried about it that anything I have a preference of sleeping on one side but notice a drastic change in dreams when sleeping on either my back or my opposite side.  I was worried that pooling of blood on one side may damage that side of the brain or perhaps the lack of blood on the opposite side could be damaging.

Maybe we should all rotate the positions that we sleep in.

----------


## drewmandan

Corpus Collosum.

That's all I have to say to the OP. If he really knows anything about the brain, he'll know what I mean.

----------


## ChrissyMaria

That GIF image, I see clock and counterclockwise, I actually choose when to see clockwise, and I choose when to see counter...I focus on the ladies hips and imagine the hips moving clockwise, and she does, and vice versa for counter clockwise

Can anyone else on thought make it go either direction they want?

Also, clockwise is right brain? left? which is which?

I think im pretty much even-brained, I use both halves very often

----------


## drewmandan

I can make it spin either way at will.

----------


## MrDamon

> I focus on the ladies hips and imagine the hips moving clockwise, and she does, and vice versa for counter clockwise
> 
> Can anyone else on thought make it go either direction they want?



If I focus on her lower heel I can imagine her changing direction each way.. just when the toes line up with the heel..

Lol, when I fist saw this change direction, I downloaded the animation and played it in my frame-by-frame animation editor just to make sure it wasn't a trick  :tongue2:

----------


## The Cusp

> I can make it spin either way at will.



Yes, but which was does she spin when you first look at it without forcing a direction?

Plus I'm not sure where that image came from (cools as it may be) or if it even has anything to do with left brain right brain activity.

----------


## The Cusp

> If I focus on her lower heel I can imagine her changing direction each way.. just when the toes line up with the heel..



Yeah, that's how I do it too.  But from a distance when laying on my bed, I can switch it up without focusing on the heel.

----------


## Forsaken

I seriously doubt that the side you sleep on has anything to do with which side of your brain is more active during dreaming. However, all personal preference aside, sleeping on one's right side can be more restful because the heartbeat will be less palpable.

----------


## drewmandan

> I seriously doubt that the side you sleep on has anything to do with which side of your brain is more active during dreaming. However, all personal preference aside, sleeping on one's right side can be more restful because the heartbeat will be less palpable.



Honestly, that effect alone is probably a thousand times more important than a slight asymmetry of blood flow.

----------


## Mini Man56

I am split brained. :p (no, not even, split, my personality randomly changes from Left to Right to Left :p)

I'm able to change the dancers direction at will, but I must close my eyes and concentrate. It's a little easier to change it clockwise.

----------


## Forsaken

I don't think that dancer tells anything about whether you're "left brained" or "right brained". Rather, the way you see her spinning is dependant on whether you expect to be looking at her from slightly above her, or from slightly below. If you think you're slightly above her, looking down at her, then she will appear to spin clockwise. If you think you're slightly below her, looking up at her, then she will appear to spin counter-clockwise.

I have wasted enough time learning to control which way this particular bistable illusion spins that I can sometimes actually make her top half spin the opposite way her bottom half does, at the same time. O.o

----------


## Mini Man56

> I don't think that dancer tells anything about whether you're "left brained" or "right brained". Rather, the way you see her spinning is dependant on whether you expect to be looking at her from slightly above her, or from slightly below. If you think you're slightly above her, looking down at her, then she will appear to spin clockwise. If you think you're slightly below her, looking up at her, then she will appear to spin counter-clockwise.
> 
> I have wasted enough time learning to control which way this particular bistable illusion spins that I can sometimes actually make her top half spin the opposite way her bottom half does, at the same time. O.o



1.That's not how I can change it. :/

2. O_O

----------


## illusions

Wow!! Great topic Cusp! 

I also change sides a lOt throughout the night, but prefer my left. I find I sleep more deeply on my left side. Although... I would be considered more "right-brained" (?) - artistic, impulsive, risk-taking, disorganised, etc. So, don't know if there's a connection between that and which side I prefer to sleep on, but... I'm definitely going to start taking note of what dreams I have on which side. lol.

Oooh - I've just realised, a VERY Powerful dream I had this morning just before waking up, to do with clearing tons (litterally!) of old stuff on a conveyor belt machine thing was while I was lying on my Right side! I've been wanting to clear out clutter and get organised, but felt overwhelmed and didn't know what to do first.

This morning I feel really organised and knew exactly what steps to take.... maybe my Right brain did a bit of "sorting out" of it's own last night lol  ::D: 

xxx

----------


## Lëzen

Although I'd like to believe that idea has something to it...speaking as a psychology student, that whole "left/right brain" approach isn't to be taken too literally. It's mainly a generalization popular psychology has made about the lateralization of brain function - no one is a strictly "left-brain" or "right-brain" person. So I would not expect the side you sleep on to matter too much when it comes to the type of dreams you have.

Also, your expectations about what your dreams will be like sleeping on either side may influence them to be that way, so...I dunno. I guess the only way to know for sure would be to do a single-blind study on this matter.

----------


## mel_noah

Wow I thought I was the only one who could change the way she was spinning! lol it was freaking me out!! 

I find it interesting about the nostril comment that someone made (about how which nostril is the most unclogged is what side of your brain you are accessing at the moment). I checked my nostrils when I made her spin in opposite directions and alas my right nostril remained the dominant one. lol So much for that! 

I find if I sleep on my back I dream more vividly and also have more nightmares.

----------


## Pip

I can make her change by moving my head around in the direction that I want her to go.   

I have noticed that all dreams switch gears when you change sides, but maybe its because you have to wake yourself a little more in order to roll over intentionally.

----------


## Serendipity

I turn around a good few times a night and I think that you have a really good point here.. it actually makes some sense to me!

----------


## NightmareOnElmStreet

Am I the only one who can't make her spin the other way?
She spins clockwise. like shes mocking me.  ::D:

----------


## Frishert

Hmmm...the dancer started counterclockwise for me, but I find it is harder to switch b&#225;ck to counterclockwise than making that first switch to clockwise. And when I finally get her back to her original spin, the little brat just decides to turn the other way around again.

----------


## Snivellus

*That gif was originally an optical illusion.* You're supposed to see her, then touch your finger below her feet and spin it the opposite way she spins while looking at her shadow. Then, she'll start spinning that way. *It has nothing to do with right-brain left-brain.*

Anyway, fascinating observation, I'm going to look into this. Though I'll just take note which side I woke up on, instead of deliberately sleeping on one side for days. I don't want to accidentally influence my dreams like *L&#235;zen* said.

----------


## catherine_9275

Call me crazy or naive but I've seen the image of the spinning lady before.  I see her going anticlockwise and always have!  I can't make her change, and I honestly don't see how I can possibly perceive her as going clockwise!  Seriously  I find it impossible.  ::?:

----------


## theSheep

> I sleep on my side, and switch sides frequently throughout the night.  I've noticed for awhile now that when I'm remembering a dream after waking, if I roll over onto my other side, I can't recall a single thing about it anymore.
> 
> I was experimenting with that last night and noticed something else as well.  The side I sleep on seems to affect what I dream about.  When I sleep on my right side, my dreams are physical, materialistic and action based.  WHen I sleep on my left side, my dreams are more spiritual, abstract and concept based.
> 
> Possibly due to more blood pooling in one side of my brain from sleeping on my side?
> 
> 
> A quick google on right brain/left brain gave me this short article. 
> 
> ...



Are you sure this isn't a placebo affect? I'm not saying your stupid, but you can't really rule that out. You'd have to record someone else's dreams and not tell them the purpose of your experiments to really have valid results.

/2c

----------


## DestFinis

Snivellus...your signature F-ing scares me.


I can change it at will. =]

And I do believe in left and right brained...I just don't believe in the creative-logical theory.  I think everyone can think the same way once you break things to the core.

----------


## Zhaylin

Like Catherine, I can't make the woman switch directions no matter how hard I try (I haven't tried touching her feet yet though).  I see her going clockwise though lol

As for sleeping positions... I move around a lot in my sleep, so I prefer to sleep either on a small area of floor or the couch (which limits how much I toss and turn).  But no matter where I sleep, I almost always enter sleep lying on my stomach with my hands under my thighs (I've done that since I was a kid to keep them warm lol).  I switch sides of my head frequently though but tend to favor my right (but I wake up with horrific outer ear pain if I don't switch in my sleep no matter the ear).
I can fall alseep easily anywhere though.  I often fall asleep while playing video games, sitting up.  And until I got on Provigil a few years ago, I would fall asleep while driving or stressed too.
I'm like a contortionist sometimes lol.  When I was having my sleep study done I couldn't sleep on my stomach, so I switched to my second favored position... a ball on my right side with my head using my left arm as a pillow (until this month, I've never been able to use real pillows- I prefer being FLAT).
Position doesn't seem to influence my dreams or my recall.  But if I get up too quickly I tend to forget my dreams quickly. 
Interesting idea though.

----------


## imdaqueen

wow this is really cool. I am doing a research paper involving this. would you mind me asking you some questions about your dreams?

----------


## The Cusp

Sure thing, send me any questions via PM.

----------


## beachgirl

in tibetan dream yoga, woman are taught (they they are supposed) to sleep facing left, men to sleep facing right.

----------


## jcdreams

That's hott.. My gf and I were arguing over which way the dancer was spinning. Perception is amazing

----------


## SpaceCowboyDave

At first, I could only see her spinning clockwise, then I stopped staring at her silhouette boobs and I noticed it the other way.

----------


## Henri77

Well, I've long been aware of this.
On my right side, I sleep more deeply, fall asleep much easier ...and ALWAYS lie on my right, unless some ailment, neck-back discomfort makes this uncomfortable. On my left, it takes a glass of wine to put me under.
On my LEFT side I have immense difficulty falling asleep, and tend to dream more, as I'm more energised ....  if I wake up I can usually get back to sleep on left, if tired or I have a bit of wine-beer.

----------


## Henri77

"The side I sleep on seems to affect what I dream about. When I sleep on my right side, my dreams are physical, materialistic and action based. WHen I sleep on my left side, my dreams are more spiritual, abstract and concept based."

I would tend to concur with that,,,,can't recall any scary-physical, or sexual dreams when on my left side... for the most part

----------


## kbriankulig

I love that people are discussing things like effects of sleeping on your left vs right.  My friends all say I'm an overanalyzer (strong left brain), and thus discussing the subtleties within the content of this thread with my friends does little more than reaffirm my reputation as an overanalyzer.  As a data point, I find that many nights I prefer to sleep with my right side down.

 For at least 10 years now beginning in my early 20's, I noticed being able to remember my dreams if I relaxed and returned to the position I was sleeping in.  I have experimented with this and perfected my skills at this over the years especially when I wanted to get back into a great dream.

I would go further than left vs. right and include face-up and face down.  My best shot at remembering my dream comes from returning to the exact same head position I used when sleeping.  As I was learning this, a number of mornings I would try to relax and remember a dream for 5 minutes or more with no luck, then after rolling over to my sleep position, scenes from my dream would return to me.

I found this thread because I want to see if I can strategically choose a sleep position to increase my abilities the next day and I think left, right, face up, vs face down matters.  To anyone skeptical, I would agree that other things may matter more like amount of sleep, excitement, stress, diet etc...

Based on this thread, it would seem that in order to increase my right brain (creative) abilities and balance out my tendency to be over analytical, I should sleep with my right side up (right nostril unclogged).  I'm going to pay attention to this now and see...

----------


## snuzpilot

I have noticed that my dreams are generally more aggressive in nature when sleeping on my right side compared to sleeping on my left side.

----------


## benzilla04

I spent ages looking at that, i finally see her in clockwise but for the life of me, can't see it the other way now!

----------

